# ? for ppl who use Borax &/or Diatomaceous Earth...



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

To further my chemical-free war against the fleas, I was told to start using 20-Mule Team Borax inside the house (carpets, hardwood floors, etc.) and diatomaceous earth both inside and outside. I bought both and have both in my house ready to use right now! But here's my dilemma. I want to put them down on all of the surfaces mixed with water and spray the yard with the DE. I can't find the ratio of powder to water for either Borax or DE anywhere on the maker's website or anywhere else. For those of you who have used these items before, how did you figure it out? The guy at Lowe's sold me a hose attachment that has the bottle/canister to hold the powdered DE, similar to weed killer stuff I've used before. The water runs through the hose and picks up the powder or liquid and mixes it as it squirts out. How much DE do I use? How much water should I mix with Borax in a bucket to put down with a brush and sponge without diluting it too much to the point that it won't be strong enough to work?

Please let me know everything you know so I can begin this war ASAP! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Did you buy human grade DE or the kind made for swimming pools? We use human grade DE in and around our kennels but we spread it around in it's powder form.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, food grade DE is what we have. We bought a 50 lb bag from an organic farmer local here in VA. I know you can put it down as a powder, but then you have to worry about pets, kids and adults breathing it in, which is bad for you. I was thinking that, mixed with water, it would absorb better into the ground and carpet and not be as dusty of an application. I bought masks just in case though.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've used borax. I just used it as a powder, like you would carpet fresh or such. Swept over the hardwood floors, making sure it went in all of the cracks. Then vacuumed it up after about an hour.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I put the DE down as a powder in the yard and in the house. I'll use the Borax when laundering the pets bedding. I hope it works. I'll know soon enough! Thanks for helping.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Covering your whole yard with DE will kill ALL kinds of bugs. This will seriously mess with your yard's ecology. The reason is, the bugs that are food/prey (fleas being in this catagory) multiply faster than bugs that are predatory (small spiders and nematodes prey on fleas and their larve). So, unless you plan do this weekly, you'll end up with more fleas and other pests than you started out with. The prey bugs will quickly reproduce without the bugs that eat them. 

DE is puffed into place. I never heard of spraying it. I puff lightly around my foundation to keep bugs out of the house. In 5 years I've used one quarter of the 5 pounds I bought.

Nematodes are the best natural flea prevention. Both like shady moist areas, so read the directions before you apply.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I also put my DE down in powder form. Only used it for strawberries and as a perimeter barrier for the house this year. Just recently cleaned the unfinished portion of my basement to find no LIVE bugs and just a few dead ones. Large improvement over the past years when we'd get a creepy-crawly a day.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyDE is puffed into place. I never heard of spraying it. I puff lightly around my foundation to keep bugs out of the house. In 5 years I've used one quarter of the 5 pounds I bought.


Does this work for spiders too?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes, that's one of the reasons we use it in the kennel......


----------

